# Tomori: c'è ottimismo. Ma valutato giorno per giorno.



## admin (20 Gennaio 2022)

Come riportato da TS in edicola, in casa Milan c'è ottimismo riguardo il recupero di Tomori e sul fatto che possa tornare contro l'Inter dopo la sosta (come già riferito subito dopo l'operazione NDR). Ma il difensore verrà valutato comunque giorno dopo giorno.


----------



## bmb (20 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, in casa Milan c'è ottimismo riguardo il recupero di Tomori e sul fatto che possa tornare contro l'Inter dopo la sosta (come già riferito subito dopo l'operazione NDR). Ma il difensore verrà valutato comunque giorno dopo giorno.


Baresi giocò una finale mondiale dopo 15 giorni. Non ci credo che su un menisco non si siano fatti passi avanti in quasi 30 anni.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, in casa Milan c'è ottimismo riguardo il recupero di Tomori e sul fatto che possa tornare contro l'Inter dopo la sosta (come già riferito subito dopo l'operazione NDR). Ma il difensore verrà valutato comunque giorno dopo giorno.


Se lo valutano giorno per giorno come hanno valutato rebic stiamo freschi....


----------



## folletto (20 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Baresi giocò una finale mondiale dopo 15 giorni. Non ci credo che su un menisco non si siano fatti passi avanti in quasi 30 anni.



Veramente sono stati fatti "passi indietro", nel senso che una volta si tendeva a far riprendere a correre i giocatori dopo una settimana dall'intervento in artroscopia per il menisco poi hanno visto che facendo così creavano altri problemi e sono tornati a convalescenze più lunghe.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Gennaio 2022)

Lo scrissi dopo l'infortunio,se ne parla a Pasqua.


----------



## Giofa (20 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Lo scrissi dopo l'infortunio,se ne parla a Pasqua.


Anche oggi ottimismo su tutta la linea 
A parte le battute credo che Baresi rientrò 25 giorni dopo, quindi lo vedo possibile ma sarebbe un rientro un po' forzato. Rischierei? Sì senza dubbio


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Anche oggi ottimismo su tutta la linea
> A parte le battute credo che Baresi rientrò 25 giorni dopo, quindi lo vedo possibile ma sarebbe un rientro un po' forzato. Rischierei? Sì senza dubbio


Il paragone con baresi è un paragone che spesso viene tirato fuori a sproposito.
Vero che Franz fece un autentico miracolo ma quella per il capitano era LA partita e la scarica di adrenalina agì quasi da dopante e poi dopo quell'ultimo sforzo Baresi avrebbe potuto staccare per un mese buono.

Una guarigione quindi forzata , anticipata ma non sappiamo dopo quella partita se baresi ha patito qualche guaio che ha potuto assorbire nel periodo delle vacanze.
E' stato messo in piedi coi cerotti, il resto lo hanno fatto la sua testa, la sua classe, la sua forza ma resta un recupero indirizzato ma non ottimizzato.
Un pò come i piloti del motogp che coi cerotti vengono messi in condizione di correre .


----------



## Giofa (20 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il paragone con baresi è un paragone che spesso viene tirato fuori a sproposito.
> Vero che Franz fece un autentico miracolo ma quella per il capitano era LA partita e la scarica di adrenalina agì quasi da dopante e poi dopo quell'ultimo sforzo Baresi avrebbe potuto staccare per un mese buono.
> 
> Una guarigione quindi forzata , anticipata ma non sappiamo dopo quella partita se baresi ha patito qualche guaio che ha potuto assorbire nel periodo delle vacanze.
> ...


Tu che faresti? Dopo il derby abbiamo la Lazio in Coppa Italia poi Samp salernitana e Udinese


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Tu che faresti? Dopo il derby abbiamo la Lazio in Coppa Italia poi Samp salernitana e Udinese


Assolutamente deve giocare solo se recupera al 100%.
E' il nostro fuoriclasse del reparto e dopo l'infortunio di kjaer anche l'unico leader.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Baresi giocò una finale mondiale dopo 15 giorni. Non ci credo che su un menisco non si siano fatti passi avanti in quasi 30 anni.


Era la finale di un mondiale.


----------



## diavolo (20 Gennaio 2022)

La nostra stagione è conclusa.Non c 'è fretta per il suo rientro.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Anche oggi ottimismo su tutta la linea
> A parte le battute credo che Baresi rientrò 25 giorni dopo, quindi lo vedo possibile ma sarebbe un rientro un po' forzato. Rischierei? Sì senza dubbio


Beato te e quelli come te che riuscite ad essere ottimisti nelle cose che riguardano il Milan.


----------



## Giofa (20 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Beato te e quelli come te che riuscite ad essere ottimisti nelle cose che riguardano il Milan.


In quanto tifoso cerco sempre l'aspetto positivo nella mia squadra, già ci sono un sacco di cose brutte, se devo pure vedere tutto nero per la mia squadra del cuore....ma chi me lo fa fare?
Poi non è tutto rose e fiori, ma i tuoi commenti sono al 100% negativi su tutto (giocatori, dirigenza, mercato, stadio ecc.). La mia voleva essere solo una battuta, menomale che ci sono quelli che la pensano come te, se no che noia solo tra noi capiscers evoluti


----------



## Manue (20 Gennaio 2022)

E' l'ultima speranza per riaprire un pò il discorso scudetto, 
se non vinci è finita definitivamente, anche se onestamente le probabilità dopo lunedì, si sono ridotte al lumicino.

Solo se l'Inter avrà un periodo difficile falcidiato da infortuni, 
allora le possibilità di alzeranno, ma bisogna vincere il derby.

Perciò io lo rischierei.


----------



## DaveD (20 Gennaio 2022)

Tutte le partite valgono 3 punti, 

TRANNE quella con l'Inter. Se vogliamo avere ambizioni di scudetto, dobbiamo vincere lo scontro diretto, c'è poco da fare.

Con due vittore (Spezia e Juve) poteva essere diverso, ora siamo obbligati a vincere e dunque rischiare il tutto per tutto, anche Tomori, per noi è una finale.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> In quanto tifoso cerco sempre l'aspetto positivo nella mia squadra, già ci sono un sacco di cose brutte, se devo pure vedere tutto nero per la mia squadra del cuore....ma chi me lo fa fare?
> Poi non è tutto rose e fiori, ma i tuoi commenti sono al 100% negativi su tutto (giocatori, dirigenza, mercato, stadio ecc.). La mia voleva essere solo una battuta, menomale che ci sono quelli che la pensano come te, se no che noia solo tra noi capiscers evoluti


Dici bene,fortuna che ci sono quelli come me che rimangono svegli e non si accontentano del progetto Atalanta,meglio conosciuto come il progetto vegetali.E sì che ce ne sarebbero motivi per essere ottimisti,d'altronde siamo spariti dal calcio che conta da soli 15 anni,vedendo fare un ciclo all'inter,poi uno alla juve e ora un altro all'inter,sognate voi Evoluti,con la calcolatrice sul comodino e il 4 posto nel mirino.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il paragone con baresi è un paragone che spesso viene tirato fuori a sproposito.
> Vero che Franz fece un autentico miracolo ma quella per il capitano era LA partita e la scarica di adrenalina agì quasi da dopante e poi dopo quell'ultimo sforzo Baresi avrebbe potuto staccare per un mese buono.
> 
> Una guarigione quindi forzata , anticipata ma non sappiamo dopo quella partita se baresi ha patito qualche guaio che ha potuto assorbire nel periodo delle vacanze.
> ...


appunto, perfetto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Gennaio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> La nostra stagione è conclusa.Non c 'è fretta per il suo rientro.


siamo già 4i almeno? io non credo.
c'è tanto da fare in ogni senso.
quindi concordo che non c'è fretta deve essere al 100%.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> In quanto tifoso cerco sempre l'aspetto positivo nella mia squadra, già ci sono un sacco di cose brutte, se devo pure vedere tutto nero per la mia squadra del cuore....ma chi me lo fa fare?
> Poi non è tutto rose e fiori, ma i tuoi commenti sono al 100% negativi su tutto* (giocatori, dirigenza, mercato, stadio ecc.)*. La mia voleva essere solo una battuta, menomale che ci sono quelli che la pensano come te, se no che noia solo tra noi capiscers evoluti



Io di fiori ne vedo ben pochi...


----------



## Maravich49 (20 Gennaio 2022)

Se non ristabilito al 100%, non lo rischierei assolutamente.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Gennaio 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Se non ristabilito al 100%, non lo rischierei assolutamente.



Io lo rischierei anche con una gamba sola,soprattutto visto i "ricambi" che ci ritroviamo...
Quella con l'Inter è LA partita.

Discorso derby a parte,rimane la nostra unica possibilità per riaprire il discorso scudetto.
L'unica cartuccia che ci rimane.


----------



## ILMAGO (20 Gennaio 2022)

Non va rischiato assolutamente un recupero lampo di tomori, va comprato un cristo di nuovo difensore centrale di livello.


----------



## Maravich49 (20 Gennaio 2022)

Il discorso scudetto io non lo vedo percorribile, non credo siamo attrezzati per poter puntare alla vetta, o almeno, non con la rosa a disposizione (mi riferisco ad infortuni, covid ecc).
Quindi, ma questo è un mio parere, rimane l'obiettivo di centrare la Champions e di non compromettere il ritorno a pieno regime del nostro fuoriclasse difensivo; io non gli farei giocare il derby rischiando una ricaduta o peggio, lo farei solo se fosse una finale di Champions o la partita che decide il campionato/qualificazione.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, in casa Milan c'è ottimismo riguardo il recupero di Tomori e sul fatto che possa tornare contro l'Inter dopo la sosta (come già riferito subito dopo l'operazione NDR). Ma il difensore verrà valutato comunque giorno dopo giorno.



Come minimo riprende il Covid il giorno prima.


----------

